# Sinclair Tournament 9/24/2011



## crankbait76 (Aug 11, 2011)

Wayne McMullen Benefit Tournament


September 24, 2011 
Lake Sinclair, Little River Park


 $80 entry fee 70% payback based on 1 & 6
 $10 Optional Big Fish (100%) Payback
  Safe light till 2:00
  Bar B Que for competitors after the weigh in
  **Food will be available for non competitors for $5.00        per  plate**
  Raffle for a Rod and Reel combo valued @ $240
  All Berry’s Bass Tournament rules apply
  Boat numbers are based on order of sign up
  Raffle tickets are available for $10 each


----------



## Old Dude (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm in brother, anything else I can do just let me know.


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 12, 2011)

i'll b there,,Waynes a good man!!!


----------



## 8ball (Aug 14, 2011)

I am sorry I do not no him but my fishing partner and I would like to fish. We have never fished Sinclair. We live in North Ga. Can we fish or is this a local tournament?


----------



## Jblcope (Aug 14, 2011)

What's wrong with Wayne?  I've known him for 30+ years.  Whatever, I will fish it.


----------



## fburris (Aug 14, 2011)

8ball said:


> I am sorry I do not no him but my fishing partner and I would like to fish. We have never fished Sinclair. We live in North Ga. Can we fish or is this a local tournament?



You can fish and bring all the buddies that might want to fish as well. Its a benefit tournament, and there will be a great bunch of guys fishing.


----------



## crankbait76 (Aug 15, 2011)

8ball said:


> I am sorry I do not no him but my fishing partner and I would like to fish. We have never fished Sinclair. We live in North Ga. Can we fish or is this a local tournament?



It is an open tournament. We would love for you to fish!


----------



## BassHawg1 (Aug 19, 2011)

btt


----------



## Josh Kelly (Aug 26, 2011)

Btt


----------



## fisherman012 (Aug 29, 2011)

i got excited to fish it....then realized I have a highschool tournament on westpoint that same day!


----------



## BassHawg1 (Sep 6, 2011)

bbt


----------



## DeepweR (Sep 12, 2011)

ttt


----------



## CRBass (Sep 14, 2011)

Wish I could be there for Wayne.  I will be at Eufaula and can't make it.  Everyone that can, please make it to Sinclair on the 24th for him.


----------



## Old Dude (Sep 19, 2011)

Lets don't forget about this tournament this weekend. It is for a good cause. Wayne is a good friend and a great fisherman.


----------



## Dragmaster (Sep 20, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## crankbait76 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sounds like there is going to be a good turn out for this weekend. Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## DeepweR (Sep 20, 2011)

i'll be there with Dragmaster,,,,yall come on!!!!


----------



## riverwon (Sep 20, 2011)

everyone come on out and support this tournament thats for a good cause and a great man! ill be there with bells and whistles on......b


----------



## crankbait76 (Sep 23, 2011)

...


----------



## bustinbunnies (Sep 23, 2011)

See ya ll in the morining


----------



## DeepweR (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome turn out!!! me and Dragmaster didnt do to good but we had fun,,,, i hope alot of money was raised for Wayne,,,,Congrats to Marty Fuller and his partner for the win,,,, they had almost 17lbs with a 7lber...
Deep'we R


----------



## crankbait76 (Sep 30, 2011)

Sorry for the delay in this post. I just wanted to thank everyone that came out last weekend to fish! It meant alot to see everyone that showed up and the support we got from everyone.  THANKS!!!


----------

